#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-28
<lifu> Hi, do you know how to apply this patch to ubuntu gnome?
<lifu> http://git.gnome.org/browse/mutter/commit/?id=2a2ac52726bcb801cfa1466cb590ef2067555aff
<TheLordOfTime> patch it into GNOME, and then recompile
<lifu> @TheLordOfTime is there a website that have a detailed version?
<lifu> on how to do this?
<TheLordOfTime> not really, at least not afaik
<darkxst> jbicha, I should be good to help out with packaging 3.7.5 next week.
<jbicha> darkxst: cool, maybe we'll get a few minor 3.7.5 pieces into raring (I'm thinking gnome-games, gnome-icon-theme, and similar)
<darkxst> ok,I have been meaning to test js188/gjs with 3.6.2, but I might just wait until beta now
<darkxst> i.e. 3.7.90
<jbicha> darkxst: pay attention to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule after Feature Freeze you'll have to get permission from the Release Team
<jbicha> yeah 3.7.90 is supposedly api freeze and it should be enough time before featurefreeze
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, I am working with walters to hopefully get a snapshot of js188 (and gjs port) landed before gnome freeze
<darkxst> (so it gets in in-time for 3.8)
<darkxst> although I don't suppose the other rdepends are going to be ported by then
<darkxst> polkit is done (although ubuntu doesnt have that version yet)
<darkxst> couchdb looks easy enough
<darkxst> the others will be a bit more involved
<darkxst> 0ad guys actually from to go straight to FF18
<darkxst> s/from/want/
<jbicha> I guess we don't have to worry about polkit yet? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578990/
<darkxst> yeh ubuntu's polkit is old
<jbicha> ricotz: what do you think about copying your gtk git snapshot to the staging ppa since it fixes the annoying filechooser size bug (and also fixes https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692571 )
<ubot5> Gnome bug 692571 in gtk "content is offcenter in Settings window when run in non-GNOME Shell" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, that filechooser thing was annoying
<ricotz> jbicha, if you are comfortable with it, i don't have anything against it
<ricotz> (binary copy, of course)
<jbicha> sure, doing it now
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> jbicha, btw the cogl 1.13.2 might be a same story with its soname bumps (currenty 12), so better to hold it back
<jbicha> ricotz: that's fine, nothing really tends to need the bleeding edge cogl right?
<ricotz> jbicha, yeah, fortunately not
<ricotz> just saying going through multiple transitions would be a pain
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-29
<darkxst> ricotz, have you had any problems with monitor not going in to power saving/sleep?
<darkxst> only works when I force dpms with xset ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, seems not happening here too, just the "screensaver" turns on
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh, i have tried 3 different nvidia blobs and without xorg-edgers, nothing fixes it
<darkxst> wonder if its a bug in g-s-d
<ricotz> darkxst, yes, this is for sure g-s-d/g-c-c
<darkxst> ricotz, I guess I will investigate further tomorrow, there have been a heap of patches to the g-s-d power module, the last few weeks
<ricotz> darkxst, this is a problem with a runtime dependency on systemd
<darkxst> hmm ok
<ivanovnegro> hi guys, if i want to beta test a bit i guess i have to upgrade from an installed 12.10 as there are no images of 13.04 yet? i ask bc i do not run 12.10 :)
<atrus> ricotz: do you know if there's a path forward for ubuntu + systemd (even if mainstream ubuntu doesn't use it)?
<jbicha> atrus: the Ubuntu Foundations team doesn't want systemd in the Ubuntu repositories at this time, I suppose people could start a PPA if they want
<jbicha> ivanovnegro: you're welcome to try building your own image, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script
<ivanovnegro> thanks jbicha
<ivanovnegro> i am a debian guy, so did not found info but i see the home page is in work
<ivanovnegro> special things for the new release?
<ivanovnegro> looks fine so far what was included in 12.10
<ivanovnegro> vanilla, like that
<jbicha> ivanovnegro: we're using Ubuntu Software Center & Software Updater instead of the gpk tools by default in 13.04
<ivanovnegro> thanks, saw it right now, seems, good, package kit is meh :)
<jbicha> and gnome-panel is no longer included by default
<ivanovnegro> will use only apt anyway
<ivanovnegro> no need for the panel
<ivanovnegro> here :)
<jbicha> we may use firefox instead of epiphany by default but I wanted to see how that would affect .iso size first
<ivanovnegro> also good ;)
<ivanovnegro> nice nice
<jbicha> there's a similar question about libreoffice instead of abiword/gnumeric but I'm less sure about that
<ivanovnegro> so far, nice plans i have to say
<ivanovnegro> sure, i use libre
<ivanovnegro> shell runs nicely on my old intel lappy
<ivanovnegro> but still 3.4 on sid
<jbicha> both 12.10 and 13.04 use 3.6 (although 3.6 is a bit more complete in 13.04)
<ivanovnegro> that is the thing, 12.10 would be already an improvement for me :)
<jbicha> getting wheezy out the door is important of course
<ivanovnegro> i know
<ivanovnegro> but gnome on sid is sometimes tough for me
<jbicha> perhaps 3.8 will show up in unstable this spring instead of trying to push 3.6 there
<ivanovnegro> wow
<ivanovnegro> wait, you are in gnome debian, right?
<jbicha> that's not official, just a guess because wheezy still looks a month away and it might be easier to skip a transition
<jbicha> yes I help merge some of the Ubuntu stuff to Debian
<ivanovnegro> ok ok
<ivanovnegro> nice to talk to you and thanks for the info
<ivanovnegro> will play a bit with the remix
<ivanovnegro> i like what i see
<ivanovnegro> off to go outside
 * ivanovnegro is away: Away
<darkxst> ricotz, jbicha, my monitor power saving issues are fixed in g-s-d master, can we put a snapshot somewhere
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, let's see
<ricotz> darkxst, will push it to ricotz/staging
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> luckily it "only" needs newer gnome-desktop
<jbicha> darkxst: I think we would want a git snapshot of gnome-control-center then as it's good to keep those 2 in sync
<darkxst> jbicha, yes true
<jbicha> g-c-c has a few more dependencies, I wasn't sure how to package the libwacom update
<ricotz> jbicha, libwacom should be up2date now
<jbicha> we could revert the libwacom changes until we figure that out though...
<ricotz> was there an even newer release already?
<jbicha> oops I meant colord
<jbicha> I knew it was one of those panels I don't use ;)
<ricotz> i see
<jbicha> I should ping RAOF about it
<ricotz> yeah, please do if there is a new release
<ricotz> Requested 'colord >= 0.1.27' but version of colord is 0.1.23
<ricotz> ;)
<jbicha> yeah 0.1.28 is the latest, maybe the problem was I needed a newer colord-gtk which is already fixed, I'll try building it again
<jbicha> ok it was that the patches didn't apply cleanly and I didn't know how to handle it
<jbicha> robert_ancell was the last to touch it so maybe he can fix it
<ricotz> jbicha, looks like a greater packaging change
<ricotz> but you can disable all packages
<jbicha> sure we can build w/o the patches for now for the PPA but it would be nice to just get the new version into raring directly
<ricotz> jbicha, what i am saying is the patches are obsolete or upstreamed
<ricotz> but you will need a libcolord-common package
<ricotz> for the new files
<ricotz> usr/share/colord/*
<ricotz> usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.freedesktop.ColorHelper.gschema.xml
<ricotz> and one new header usr/include/colord-1/colord-session/cd-session.h
<ricotz> jbicha, i guess i can push that package to staging too
<jbicha> ricotz: sure go for it
<jbicha> I wasn't sure about whether Ubuntu wanted those sane patches but whatever
<ricotz> jbicha, will be here https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+packages
<ricotz> gnome-desktop3 dropped a symbol so there might be another soname bump, or they just going to ignore it while this symbols wasnt suppose to be exported at all
<ricotz> jbicha, i won't upload g-c-c, i don't have time and some patches needs a refresh
<ricotz> darkxst, so does it work?
<darkxst> oh its built already? I will test
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> no g-c-c though
<r4y> Wasn't there a Ubuntu 12.04 of this version?, and if so is it a Long Term release?
<r4y> And is there a torrent for it?
<r4y> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<r4y> See it says 12.04
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh works
<darkxst> r4y, that was a different project
<r4y> Ah, sorry I didn't know
<r4y> Thank youfor the help
<jbicha> ricotz: ok I'll look at that tonight, thanks
<ricotz> darkxst, good
<darkxst> r4y, gnome-shell should work fine on the normal ubuntu 12.04
<ricotz> jbicha, alright
<ricotz> jbicha, will put a tarball here http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/g-c-c
<r4y> You mean the Ubuntu 12.04 with nity that has installable gnome-shell?, because I didn't like it
<darkxst> r4y, yes
<darkxst> r4y, change theme to 'Adwaita'
<r4y> LOL, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 right now
<r4y> http://imagebin.org/244727
<r4y> Nothing special but that's my current setup I like
<darkxst> r4y, I guess you might like the new classic mode that is coming then in g-s 3.8 http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-classic-not-classic-all/
<r4y> I should bookmark just in case TY for the link
<jbicha> derivatives often opt out of LTS-length support
<r4y> What about that command?, I mean is it usable in the normal Ubuntu 12.04?
<r4y> Or?
<darkxst> r4y, no
<r4y> OK, so I would use the Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix for this then?
<r4y> Wait a minute
<r4y> you said this is a different project
<r4y> is this project without the word shell?
<darkxst> yeh
<r4y> I don't understand the difference though
<darkxst> but classic mode is very new and still under development, if you are the type that sticks to LTS releases, then its probably best to wait
<r4y> When you say wait, do you mean for normal Ubuntu 14.04 when it is released? or?
<r4y> I am sorry, lol
<r4y> OK< wait for classic to get better, not for Ubuntu 14 I am guessing
<darkxst> r4y, yes atleast wait for gnome-shell 3.8 release
<r4y> Ah, TY
<r4y> I think I understand now, thank you very much for the help
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-30
<jbicha> ooh, make distcheck doesn't even work g-c-c from git master
<darkxst> jbicha, works fine here under jhbuild
<darkxst> seems to need colord-gtk though
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587869/
<jbicha> I can't figure it out, I'll have to ask for help tomorrow
 * ivanovnegro is away: Away
<jbicha> darkxst: oh I don't need make distcheck, just make dist
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> ricotz: I couldn't figure out how to build the tarball last night but I think I got it now, I won't have time to do much until tonight though
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, just uupdate the 3.7.4 package and refresh the patches
<ricotz> jbicha, i might can take a look at it later today
<ricotz> just gnome-desktop3 and colord updates are needed
<ricotz> bbl
<Castial> I had a driver issue and it dropped to gnome 2d, how do I get it to drop to gnome 2d with the driver enabled
<Castial> I cant choose it at the login screen
<Castial> whats the command
<jbicha> darkxst: I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=692896 because I'm having trouble building g-c-c outside of jhbuild
<ubot5> Gnome bug 692896 in Sharing "sharing: make distcheck fails" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, I will try have a look a bit later
<ricotz> jbicha, this is just missing from extra_dist
<ricotz> jbicha, http://paste.debian.net/plain/230624
<jbicha> ricotz: oh cool, can you add that to the GNOME bug?
<ricotz> jbicha, uploaded a new tarball http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/g-c-c/
<ricotz> jbicha, added, this will only fix the "sharing" part
<ricotz> network is missing a bunch of POTFILES.* references
<jbicha> ricotz: that policy file should be translatable
<ricotz> jbicha, no, not this one ;)
<ricotz> the in.in was added already
<jbicha> ricotz: ok
<ricotz> do you have a refreshed packaging around?
<ricotz> jbicha, ^
<ricotz> good night
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-31
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/KqWFmTup
<jbicha> darkxst: I guess you can add that to the same bug too, thanks
<jbicha> darkxst: you don't have gnome git commit rights yet, right?
<darkxst> jbicha, not quite yet
<darkxst> ricotz, can you push this one https://bugzilla.gnome.org/review?bug=692896&attachment=234876
<ricotz> darkxst, i guess this need a refresh
<darkxst> ricotz, oh mclasen push some of it
<darkxst> in is own commit
<darkxst> probably just need to the hunks that affect Makefile.am's
<darkxst> s/to/two/
<darkxst> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=767e09ed52bf3215fca8303f96634583d73c85b2
<ricotz> i know, that is why i said it would need a refresh ;)
<darkxst> ok updated
<darkxst> g-s 3.6 seems to run fine on the new js188/gjs stack
<darkxst> only needs this patch http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=e294abc567b50ce4358dcd6be1e2f147b81ebcf8
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/mozjs188
<ricotz> darkxst, finally there should be usable builds available now soon
<ricotz> jbicha, g-c-c finally built and kind of works ;)
<jbicha> ricotz: what'd you do about the bumped nm dependency?
<ricotz> jbicha, doing snapshots
<ricotz> cyphermox said, he will update nm soon
<britt_> hey guys
<britt_> do we know when gnome 3.7 will be merged into raring?
<darkxst> britt_, it wont be, they are sticking with 3.6
<britt_> are we going to have it in the gnome-3 ppa, or are we sticking with 3.6 as well?
<darkxst> yes it will be available from ppa
<darkxst> jbicha, so 3.6 seems to run fine on the js/gjs stack
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/mozjs188
<darkxst> g-c-c seems to work, although I am getting screenShield activitaing even though I have lock disabled
<darkxst> not sure if thats related though
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-01
<jery> я могу написать?
<jery> ура!!!
<jery>  тут есть кто?
<jery> зайти зашёл... только тут нет никого...
<jery> блиииин...
<Barami> Hello :)
<darkxst> ricotz, the new js188 versioning patches install directly to mozjs-17.0.so, rather than a symlink to mozjs-17.0.so.1.0.0
<darkxst> is that acceptable ?
<darkxst> (from a distro point of view)
<ricotz> darkxst, for public shared library, no
<ricotz> it should have a proper soname
<darkxst> ricotz, ok I suspected that would be the case.
<ricotz> you actually installed it and confirmed it ends up that way?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> mozjs-17.0.so.0.0.0, mozjs-17.0.so.0, mozjs-17.0.so
<ricotz> those 3 files should be present
<ricotz> mozjs-17.0.so.0.0.0 the actual library
<darkxst> yeh, ok, will patch it to do that
<ricotz> and two symlinks
<darkxst> plan is to get js release out around 18th
<darkxst> but patches need to land first
<ricotz> oh, that would be nice
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-02-02
<darkxst> jbicha_, so do we want to try land js188 in raring? (hopefully should be released around the 18th)
<darkxst> I have gnome-shell 3.6 running on the new stack, all good so far
<jbicha_> darkxst: the blocker to me is whether we can get the rdepends to build against it
<jbicha_> why don't you open a tracking bug against mozjs in launchpad?
<darkxst> jbicha_, I will, but it wont be possible to get all of rdepends done (atleast not before feature freeze)
<jbicha_> ok, well we can see use the bug to see how many do build
<darkxst> jbicha_, none will build just yet!
<jbicha_> uh, you have patches for some though, right?
<darkxst> so far I have only done gjs and polkit (irrelevant though)
<darkxst> couchdb looks easy
<darkxst> cinnamon, should just need a rebuild
<darkxst> 0ad is probably the worst
<darkxst> also the patches will tend to be fairly big deltas, so really need to land them upstream first if possible
<darkxst> jbicha_, done
<darkxst> jbicha_, couchdb makes extensive use of an illegal javascript syntax, so basically they are stuck on js185
<darkxst> (made worse by the face that this is in the actual end-user code, not the actual engine)
<jbicha> maybe we'll keep a mozjs185 around until stuff can be ported
<darkxst> yeh
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-27
<remmy> Heyo, are any of the Ubuntu Gnome devs on at this hour?
<Noskcaj> remmy, I'm here
<Noskcaj> The head dev is enjoying the australia day holiday
<remmy> I was just wanting to ask a question. I haven't seen it discussed in the mailing list either. Would it be possible to switch the default Email client of the distro to Thunderbird instead of Evolution? Has anyone looked at this in the past?
<Noskcaj> remmy, I think the focus on being gnome makes that unlikely, but ask darkxst next time he is around
<remmy> Well, I personally do think that choosing Thunderbird would bring Ubuntu Gnome in line with Ubuntu and Xubuntu in terms of default Email client and that wouldn't be a bad choice, I'd like to hear what the devs would think of such a move and I'll ask whenever the head dev gets back
<roasted> remmy: thing is thunderbird, while awesome, is a dead project.
<roasted> evolution might be inferior in some ways but it still has exchange integration, which is a huge bonus - thunderbird does not unless you install 3 different add-ons
<roasted> remmy: likewise, there has been some distant discussion about the Yorba project known as Geary, a simple email client. I have suspicion once Geary matures a bit they'll swap Evolution for Geary.
<remmy> I know that it is currently feature frozen, but the community have been adding features of their own, and personally Lightning I find offers a lot more functionality than the Evolution.
<remmy> equivalant
<renebarbosa> ubuntu gnome has a goal to offer a "pure" gnome experience over an Ubuntu core
<renebarbosa> so, it's fine with evolution (the GNOME default mail client)
<renebarbosa> btw, you can install Thunderbird on it easily
<remmy> So why is Firefox chosen over Web? Also, I haven't been able to get the Gnome Calandar to sync with the Gnome Shell one, nor have I been able to get the notifications to integrate, I've tried all manner of plugins too.
<roasted> remmy: Firefox makes sense because it's more compatible and continuously updated. Web, honestly, kind of sucks.
<roasted> remmy: Thunderbird's development stopped.
<roasted> It's great and all, but with dead development you have to wonder if it makes sense adopting it knowing it'll be stuck in time forever.
<roasted> couple that with the potential, yet distant-if-it-ever-happens future of Geary being integrated by default, it kind of questions why bother
<roasted> especially given the fact other apps are easily installable...
<roasted> I mean, apt-get install or fire up software center. So easy. Defaults hardly matter.
<remmy> I'd prefer to have a Gnome distro where Thunderbird was properly configured to work with the environment. And as I have said, Thunderbird still gets community feature contributions, not Mozilla contributions, and add-ons still add quite a bit of functionality.
<remmy> Moreso than Evolution
<roasted> remmy: no matter how you slice it, as of now, evolution can DO more than thunderbird, thanks to exchange integration.
<roasted> sure, add-ons help, but evolution doesn't need add-ons for that functionality
<roasted> personally I think evolution sucks, but it doesn't remove my understanding as to why it's default.
<roasted> evolution took 7 hours to sync to my exchange server at work. It's just so bad.
<remmy> The Evolution calendar functionality though is very buggy IMO, I've lost events that I've set, hasn't happened in Thunderbird / Lightning yet.
<roasted> but there again, lightning
<roasted> an add-on
<roasted> an add-on not enabled by default
<remmy> A recommended addon
<roasted> still an add-on not enabled by default
<remmy> One that 95% of Thunderbird users have
<roasted> lol
<roasted> quite an exaggeration there, my friend
<remmy> Basically
<roasted> I get your stance, I'm just saying, I get why evolution is default
<roasted> even though everyone knows it sucks
<roasted> personally I think geary has tremendous potential
<roasted> geary is fast, lightweight, and really simple - something Gnome is aiming for these days
<remmy> I personally think the community should decide what the default email client should be in Ubuntu Gnome
<roasted> given the fact that Yorba is focusing so much attention on Geary now (which is why Shotwell was taken over by the elementary OS devs - my favorite distro atm) it only stands to reason just how much time they're putting into Geary
<roasted> I think Thunderbird can make sens e- I mean, Ubuntu uses it these days.
<remmy> Geary is at best a few years away from feature parity to Thunderbird or Evolution, it would be nice if it was there now, but sadly it isn't.
<remmy> I am hopeful though
<roasted> years?
<roasted> c'mon man...
<roasted> geary is fantastic, right now, today, with imap
<roasted> exchange + calendar support and it's there
<roasted> given elementary OS's aim to integrate Geary with Maya (their calendar) I would think that code could help expedite the integration
<remmy> Year then, I'm not familiar with Geary's development pace
<roasted> im(really)ho, I think Geary has easily the most amount of potential of any linux email client
<roasted> I mean, just take a look around
<roasted> kmail sucks, evolution sucks (but has exchange support even if it's bad)
<roasted> thunderbird is the one that gets closest to speed/usability/features after a handful of add-ons
<roasted> but if geary can get those few more things, it'll be there. Given Geary's development, it has the best chance.
<roasted> some argue that Thunderbird is mature enough it doesn't need a dev team anymore, but I disagree. Until it has flawless exchange and calendar support integrated OOTB, it's not there yet.
<roasted> but I'm not a coder, so what do I know. :P
<kungr> How do you set the default folder view to list, add bookmarks to the window manage palette
<kungr> best way to install the latest intel drivers
<mgedmin> how do I get mutter >= 3.11.2 on saucy?
<mgedmin> and 2nd q: how can I help the gnome3-team ppa maintainers get mutter >= 3.11.2 on saucy in the gnome3 ppa?
<mgedmin> because https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1272392 is maddening
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272392 in Ubuntu GNOME "Alt-RMB dragging is broken in mutter 3.10.1" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> also, when I said 3.11.2, I meant 3.10.2
<mgedmin> stupid fingers
<mgedmin> trusty has mutter 3.10.3, but it needs new clutter/cogl than the ones in saucy/the gnome3 ppa
<dakrlight_> darkxst, hey
<dakrlight_> it turned out that issue was an upstream bug that showed up in 3.10.3 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=722690
<ubot5> Gnome bug 722690 in general "Conky starts to appear in taskbar or app switcher with gs 3.10.3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dakrlight_> darkxst, long story short gnome-shell 3.10.3 needs those patches
<darkxst> mgedmin, I will update mutter on saucy to 3.10.3 soon
<Noskcaj> darkxst, congrats
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
<Noskcaj> Is there any work you'd like me to do when telstra gives me my crappy internet back
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hooking up installed tests with jenkins?
<darkxst> there is a list of packages on the packaging blueprint
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also the remaining new gnome apps (photos etc)
<darkxst> and gnome-weather
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll do that once i get my internets back
<darkxst> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-28
<mgedmin> darkxst, thanks!
<darklight_> darkxst, ping
<c_smith> just to refresh my memory, but this channel can be used to discuss alphas, betas and RCs of Ubuntu Gnome, correct?
<darkxst> yes
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> I'm liking what I see in the 14.04 release so far, just wish I knew enough to help with more than byte size bug fixes
<darkxst> thats a good start though, any bug fix is appreciated
<c_smith> true.
<c_smith> one of my goals (which I've stated to bkerensa) is to eventually learn enough to tackle larger bugs. :D
<c_smith> though I don't intend to go into kernel development. XD
<darkxst> many of the bugs are fairly small, once you find the cause
<c_smith> darkxst, true.
<c_smith> tomorrow is probably going to be a bug fixing day for me.
<c_smith> get as many as I can.
<darkxst> cool
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-29
<darkxst> ricotz, are you planning to do a cogl/clutter transition on trusty?
<darkxst> err saucy even
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i thought about it, but havent planned it yet
<ricotz> i guess it would ease the mutter/g-s backports quite a lot ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, and there are a couple of bugs in the current mutter/g-s in there (fixed in upstream versions)
<darkxst> although there is also a bug in 3.10.3 g-s, fixed in git
<ricotz> ok, i will try to do this
<darkxst> ricotz, thanks
<ricotz> as usual i will ignore cinnamon/ muffin
<darkxst> ricotz, I had cinnamon demoted from release ;)
<ricotz> good :)
<darkxst> it has been broken since atleast May last year
<ricotz> btw, those packages are very much candidates for official trusty https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> ok, don't think we will be able to get gnome-terminal in
<petersaints> What are the plans for the PPAs on Ubuntu 14.04? I noticed that https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 now has GNOME 3.10 for Saucy, instead of just having a few missing bits of GNOME 3.8. Also it says that GNOME 3.12 will be available there for Trusty. But will it be upon the release of Ubuntu 14.04 or will GNOME 3.12 stay like 3 months on the staging PPA before going to the main PPA and meanwhile only a few missing
<petersaints> bits of GNOME 3.10 will be on the PPA. Also what about gnome3-next PPA? It now says "This PPA will contain the stable GNOME 3.10 packages for Trusty". Shouldn't it have the GNOME 3.12 packages instead of the main PPA? I'm just asking this because I'm currently using another distro and depending on the quality of the PPAs I may decide getting back to Ubuntu GNOME or not.
<darkxst> petersaints, we have consolidated all saucy ppa's into gnome3
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-30
<darkxst> and for the time being, gnome3/trusty PPA will be missing 3.10 bits
<darkxst> gnome3-staging/trusty will be 3.12
<lamgade> hello
<lamgade> anyone here
<lamgade> i want to remove the crappy left panel from ubuntu
<lamgade> anyone gon help me ?
<darklight_> darkxst, Have you had a chance to add the patches I showed you ?
<darkxst> darklight_, uploaded to ppa yesterday, however if you can file a bug I will get them into trusty proper
<darklight_> darkxst, ok just have to find the bugzilla bugreport again :P do you have it at hand ?
<darkxst> darklight_, its linked in the package, just need a LP bug
<darklight_> LP ?
<darkxst> Launchpad
<darklight_> oh ok
<darkxst> describing the regression (no need to mention to the fixes)
<darklight_> darkxst_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1274453
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274453 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-shell displays icons on top panel for non interesting windows " [Undecided,New]
<darklight_> darkxst, ^
<darkxst> darklight_, thanks, I will get it uploaded later in the week
<darkxst> darklight_, and its much preferred if you use 'ubuntu-bug' to files bugs ;)
<darkxst> but that is ok this time
<darklight_> oh yeah it's just I was on my centos machine (which could switch to ubuntu gnome 14.04 once it's released :) )
<dsmythies1> I have a problem with the GNOME Trusty Daily ISO. The problem started almost 2 weeks ago, and synchronous with some changes to GNOME.
<dsmythies1> I have been trying to figure out what project or package to file the bug report under. My most recent thinking is (and I changed the bug report just earlier to) gnome-settings-daemon.
<dsmythies1> Does anyone here have an opinion?
<dsmythies1> Reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1273276
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273276 in gnome-settings-daemon "14.04 New GNOME in KVM video issues" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> dsmythies1, have you tried test with a different live ISO? Fedora perhaps?
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I have not tried a different live ISO.
<darkxst> dsmythies1, it may be an issue within mutter
<dsmythies1> darkxst: Should I change the bug report project from "gnome-settings-daemon" to "mutter" (or whatever mutter's parent project is)?
<darkxst> dsmythies1, try test it first in latest Fedora, if it also happens there, then I will blame mutter
<dsmythies1> darkxst: Is mutter (I see it is a packge itself) also used by unity?
<darkxst> dsmythies1, mutter is the window manager for gnome-shell
<darkxst> it also handles display configuration in 3.10
<dsmythies1> darkxst: So the answer is no, it is not used by unity. I will consider to try Fedora, but I am already way off on a tangent and need to get back to what I am supposed to be doing. I have never tried Fedora before. Do you know if "mutter" was changed about 2 weeks ago (i.e. when my saga started)?
<darkxst> roughly 2 weeks ago yes
<dsmythies1> darkxst: Hmmm... I see 2014.01.22 in Luanchpad. I'll have to check. I think that is after my saga started. ... I'll be back in a few minutes with more definate timeline.
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I think my issue can not be "mutter" because the start of my saga pre-dates the change. My saga start is more synchronous with the gnome-shell (and I think several other gnome changes) of 2014.01.17 (based on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell) My saga started that weekend, I'm pretty sure.
<dsmythies1> darsxst: Also, and now that I think to look, my issue can not be "gnome-settings-daemon", because and if I understand launchpad correctly, it didn't change. ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon )
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I see that you added "Ubuntu GNOME" project to the bug report. Thanks for that and for your replies herein. I will delete "gnome-settings-daemon".
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-31
<darkxst> dsmythies1, mutter and gnome-shell were updated to 3.10 at the same time
<darkxst> well it could be an issue with mixing gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 with mutter 3.10, but can rule that out if it is also broken in Fedora
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I am not understanding some launchpad dates with what you are saying. I am downloading Fedora now.
<darkxst> dsmythies1, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.10.3-0ubuntu1
<darkxst> ^Look at the upload date, not changelog date
<dsmythies1> darkxst: O.K. thanks. Yes, that seems to be the right date for saga start in the next day or two.
<darkxst> dsmythies1, you could also try test with gnome-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon 3.10 update from ppa:darkxst/gnome310
<dsmythies1> darkxst: If I can figure out how, then yes. (please note that I am somewhat IRC challenged. I am trying a new IRC program and it turned your ppa address into a happy face).
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/gnome310
<dsmythies1> darkxst: Thanks
<dsmythies1> darkxst: did "sudo apt-get upgrade gnome-settings-daemon" after adding your ppa and doing "sudo apt-get update". Now, and after a few re-boots, because of system problems, can not even open system settings at all.
<darkxst> did you get gnome-control-center 3.10?
<darkxst> and gnome-desktop3 3.10
<dsmythies1> darkxst: sounds as though I should have run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead. There were packages held back.
<darkxst> dsmythies1, also you probably need to do dist-upgrade
<dsmythies1> darkxst: gnome-control-center is still held back.
<dsmythies1> Reading package lists... Done
<dsmythies1> doug@desk-gnome-tt2:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dsmythies1> Reading package lists... Done
<dsmythies1> Building dependency tree
<dsmythies1> Reading state information... Done
<dsmythies1> Calculating upgrade... Done
<dsmythies1> The following packages have been kept back:
<dsmythies1>   gnome-control-center
<dsmythies1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<dsmythies1> doug@desk-gnome-tt2:~$ dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-center
<dsmythies1> ii  gnome-control-center                  1:3.6.3-0ubuntu50                      amd64        utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<dsmythies1> ii  gnome-control-center-data             1:3.6.3-0ubuntu50                      all          configuration applets for GNOME - data files
<dsmythies1> ii  libgnome-control-center1              1:3.10.1-0ubuntu1~saucy3               amd64        utilities to configure the GNOME desktop
<dsmythies1> doug@desk-gnome-tt2:~$
<dsmythies1> darkxst: the computer is from a clean installation from the daily ubuntu gnome ISO of 2014.01.28 and was fully up to date as of just prior to adding your ppa.
<darkxst> oh it might need gnome3-team/gnome3 ppa also
<darkxst> or just change resolution with xrandr
<darkxst> dsmythies1, oh, its broken due to the unity-control-center changes
<darkxst> try 'xrandr -s 1680x1050'
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I had no end of grief with xrandr yesterday. xrandr-tool also. Hmmm... anyway, it works now and the screen did change to the correct size.
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I have to be away from my desk for awhile.
<darkxst> dsmythies1, actually gnome-control-center build got stuck
<Santhosh> hi
<Santhosh> ive been using gnome 3.6 on gentoo on a physical machine and ubuntu in a virtual machine and just noticed that the ubuntu gnome does not have a notification area at the bottom
<Santhosh> I'm using the ubuntu bits from http://ubuntugnome.org
<Santhosh> doesn't ubuntu-gnome have a notification area?
<Santhosh> I couldn't find it in 3.8 either (ubuntu 13.10)
<darkxst> <super>+M
<darkxst> or slide mouse down against bottom edge of screen with some speed
<Santhosh> tried that
<Santhosh> what's curious is that my Settings Panel does not have a Notification Icon
<darkxst> gnome-control-center in 13.10 is too old for that
<Santhosh> ah ok
<Santhosh> <super>+M doesn't seem to bring it up either
<dsmythies1> darskxst: what does it mean that "gnome-control-center build got stuck"? Is that why I have worse issues now? Do you still want me to try Fedora?
<dsmythies1> darkxst: I see that it seems to have built O.K. now. Am installing now.
<dsmythies1> darkxst: My system is happy now and the issue is fixed. The "settings" window works properly. Thanks very much. I'll update the bug report.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, do you have internet again? would be good to get gnome-photos and gnome-weather uploaded to NEW
<darkxst> queue
<isiah> Hello.
<isiah> I was wondering about if something was a bug or not before I submit it.
<isiah> When you right-click (or left-click) to bring up a menu, releasing after moving on the menu automatically selects the highlighted menu option. If you just click without the movement, it waits until the next left-click event (right does nothing). Is that a bug?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-01
<kungr> #ohheyitslou
<darklight_> darkxst, out of curiosity why is the bug triaged ?
<rudjgaard> hi, i'm trying to upgrade from 13.4 to 13.10 but it keeps crashing with this error AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'window_main'
<rudjgaard> is it from gtk theme?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-02-02
<freddi> Hi, I am about to install the latest version of Ubuntu Gnome and I wonder if the download is correct:
<freddi> I downloaded what appeared to be Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 alpha from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/alpha-2/
<freddi> but the live session displays in the control panel "Ubuntu 13.10" and Gnome applications display version 3.6.x
<freddi> to be precise, I downloaded this 64bit image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/alpha-2/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<Noskcaj> freddi, Download the "daily" version
<Noskcaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/20140201/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<Noskcaj> And the live session is right to say that
<freddi> Thank you!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is there any packaging stuff i should do that wouldn't just be easier for you to do?
<Noskcaj> And did you end up with MOTU or just packageset?
<darkxst> I missed out on MOTU
<darkxst> apparently I don't do enough non-GNOME-ey packaging, although it may have turned out different if more DMB members had attended the meeting
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-photos and gnome-weather
<Noskcaj> darkxst, At least you got approved for something. I've taken over a month to get nothing from applying by email + i overslept the meeting
<darkxst> perhaps start by finding out why they aren't in debian? I believe both are in the SVN
<Noskcaj> ok, will do
<darkxst> but otherwise just do them straight into ubuntu as NEW's
<darkxst> yeh the meetings are really early
<darkxst> they said they were going to call for a vote on your app though, perhaps ping the DMB about that
<darkxst> I will probably go for ubuntu-desktop next, that will give me upload rights to most of the core packages that are not in MOTU, like gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-control-center etc
<Noskcaj> last i heard they still had someone before me. I'll ping micah in the morning
<ronj> Hi! I'm a bit surprised to see today's package upgrade on my 64bit machine is about to remove libgtk-3-bin to replace it with libgtk-3-bin:i386, is that right?! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863687/
<Noskcaj> strange. Is that upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<ricotz> ronj, wait 10 more minutes
<ricotz> this simply happens when the amd64 build finished and was published earlier than the i386 one
<ronj> ok, thanks
<ricotz> try now
<ronj> ricotz, btw, you meant the contrary, right? the i386 finished and was published before the amd64, correct?
<ricotz> no
<Noskcaj> darkxst, -photos is pretty much upload ready in debian, d/copyright is probably wrong though
<ricotz> Noskcaj, "licensecheck" helps a lot
<Noskcaj> for -weather, the copyright problem could be CC-BY-2.0, BSD-3-clause, MIT, or GPL-2+
<Noskcaj> ricotz, yeah. I'm trying now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok just get -weather uploaded to ubuntu
<darkxst> and -photos via debian, even you think it can get through before feature freeze
<tumlee> Hello, I'm having an issue with gedit on Ubuntu GNOME 13.10. When I enable the external tools plugin and select "Manage external tools..." nothing happens. I have googled and could not find anybody with the same problem.
<tumlee> Uninstalling and reinstalling the program also had no effect.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-26
<darkxst> l3on, on you really don't want to enabled proposed, unless you setup pinning and cherry-pick the bits needed
<darkxst> l3on, but you can get network manager at ppa:darkxst/gnome315b
<darkxst> would be good to get some testing before it lands, I have a missing network icon here atleast ;(
<sovereignentity> when I boot the system into a live session I don't get the activities launcher in the top left. How can I change the resolution or should I just install first
<darkxst> sovereignentity, you can change resolution in gnome-control-center
<sovereignentity> darkxst, I can't get to any settings. There is no top panel
<darkxst> press <super>
<darkxst> but I don't know why you wouldnt have a top panel
<darkxst> aka windows key on most keyboards
<sovereignentity> what will the super key do?
<darkxst> it will bring up the overview where you can search for apps and launch them
<sovereignentity> I'll plug it in again tomorrow and try that thanks
<sovereignentity> that laptop has AMD 1.20 dual core and 4 Gb of ram so it meets spec
<mgedmin> apt-get dist-upgrade chokes on awaita-icon-theme 3.14.0-2ubuntu3~utopic1 (file conflict with adwaita-icon-theme-full)
<mgedmin> re-running apt-get dist-upgrade succeeds the 2nd time (because adwaita-icon-theme-full was upgraded in the interim)
<mgedmin> looks like a missing control file field
<darkxst> mgedmin, logs?
<darkxst> although apt output isnt always that useful
<mgedmin> where does update-manager stash its logs?
<darkxst> probably /var/log/apt/
<mgedmin> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9878035/
<darkxst> ricotz, ^, you forgot replaces for a-i-t upload?
<darkxst> ricotz, the vivid copy had some re-arrangement of icons compared to your old split
<ricotz> mgedmin, just run the update twice
<mgedmin> "<mgedmin> re-running apt-get dist-upgrade succeeds the 2nd time" ;)
<ricotz> mgedmin, do not use apt-get dist-upgrade without good reason, always use apt-get upgrade first
 * mgedmin nods
<darkxst> ricotz, got most of the core 3.15.4 up yesterday, will let Noskcaj fill in the gaps if he has internet now
<darkxst> mgedmin, why are you running utopic anyway?
<mgedmin> because I'm afraid to be running vivid
<darkxst> mgedmin, 3.14 in vivid is in better state than gnome3-staging on utopic
<mgedmin> maybe I should upgrade then
<darkxst> there are lots of fixes that havent been, and probably wont be backported to the ppa, well not unless someone else starts helping with that
<LinDol> hi all
<Esor> thanks for ubuntu-gnome
<Esor> it's way better than ubuntu
<Esor> I installed it a week ago and somehow I don't have video tearing on it
<mgedmin> amazing
<mgedmin> what sort of video card do you have?
<Esor> nvidia optimus
<Esor> so I set up bumblebee like usual and suddenly video tearing was gone
<mitya57> darkxst, hi, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/gnome-control-center/fix-panel-loading/+merge/243232 ?
<octoquad> darkxst, can you confirm if we can package 3.14.1 of evince for 14.04 staging ppa for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1412220 or if it won't be fixed for trusty. Thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412220 in Ubuntu GNOME "Evince's close button is not visible when in maximize mode in gnome shell" [Low,Opinion]
<octoquad> darkxst, another to look at and advise https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1414661 thanks :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414661 in Ubuntu GNOME "Adwaita Icon Theme fails to unpack with dpkg-deb error" [Medium,Triaged]
<darkxst> mitya57, approved, not sure how I missed it originally
<darkxst> octoquad, it maybe possible, but trusty-staging is basically EOL now
<darkxst> and besides that would be the expected behaviour pre-headerbar
<octoquad> Ok, i'll mark as won't fix.
<darkxst> octoquad, and second bug, just run update twice
<darkxst> or apt-get -f install
<octoquad> I put a workaround at the bottom of my comment
<octoquad> set status to won't fix as well?
<darkxst> yes
<octoquad> I'm curious on why that happened though, packaging problem?
<sovereignentity> there is no search function in the software center?
<sovereignentity> now I see it
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-27
<darkxst> octoquad, some icons were shuffled around in the version uploaded to archive, compared to what was previously on the ppa
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hows your internet? g-s-d needs user-share plugin enabled now that nm 0.9.10 is in proposed
<muppis> Anyone familiar to make hdd not start during boot? It's a second hdd in my laptop and needed only when I need Windows -virtualmachine.
<muppis> Of course one option is keep it removed as it's in ODD -replacement, but I still need it carry with me.
<mgedmin> muppis, comment out the line that mounts it from /etc/fstab
<mgedmin> or do it from the GUI with Disks
<muppis> It isn't mounted at all. Directly directed to vm.
<mgedmin> what do you mean by "start during boot" then?
<muppis> Spinup.
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> you could configure a spindown timeout for it
<mgedmin> hdparm --something
<mgedmin> automating that would probably require adding a udev rule
<muppis> Argh with Windows. :D Grabbed HDD from broken laptop and had WXP and Ubuntu installed on it. Ubuntu won't start in vm if PAE support not switched on and a WXP won't start if it switched on. :D
<muppis> I think I'm cool with oob behaviour. HDD seems to spin down by itself if not in use.
<LinDol> hi all
<randymoss> hi there. real noob here. trying to figure out why im getting "system policy prevents changes" when trying to unlock a user account. the account has all access
<mephux> anyone else getting issues with adwaita-icon-theme?
<Noskcaj_> darkxst: Still n internet except at school, i'll ping you when i can do stuff again
<MrSavage> why am i getting a question mark for my wireless internet at school?
<MrSavage> I also had to provide how to connect to the wireless network, so i chose leap
<darkxst> MrSavage, network manager 0.9.10 fixes that, it should land in vivid shortly
<darkxst> and then we will backport it to utopic-staging
<darkxst> Noskcaj_ ok
<MrSavage> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-28
<Noskcaj> So telstra now say it will be fixed on the 9th, but my mum has a heap of bonus 3g data to try and make up for it
<darkxst> Noskcaj, stupid telstra !
<darkxst> they wouldnt even give us dsl here, claimed the exchange was full
<darkxst> after 2 weeks of stuffing around with telstra, ordered a line through internode, and it was connected in 2 days (via Telstra Wholesale)!
<mgedmin> mephux, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1376387 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1376387 in Ubuntu GNOME "package adwaita-icon-theme-full 3.14.0-0ubuntu1~utopic1 [origin: LP-PPA-gnome3-team-gnome3-staging] failed to install/upgrade: Versuch, »/usr/share/icons/Adwaita/cursors/top_left_corner« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket gnome-themes-standard-data 3.12.0-1ubuntu1 ist" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> actually no
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1414661
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414661 in Ubuntu GNOME "Adwaita Icon Theme fails to unpack with dpkg-deb error" [Low,Won't fix]
<mgedmin> oh how I wish gnome-boxes would let me pick a distro and then go and download the iso for me
<mgedmin> "I want ubuntu 12.04 in a VM now" is a problem I tend to have, and so far haven't found a sufficiently easy solution
<mgedmin> qemu :(
<mgedmin> hit ctrl-alt-f -> fullscreen, okay, didn't want that
<mgedmin> hit ctrl-alt-f again -> now my two monitors are in clone mode
<mgedmin> fifteen mouse clicks in system preferences to get back to extended desktop :(
<mgedmin> and I have no manual page for qemu for some reason; the manual page for kvm links to the man page for qemu
<mgedmin> and doesn't mention what the key is for resetting qemu's window size to 1:1
<mgedmin> ctrl-alt-u
<darkxst> mgedmin, gnome-boxes is purely a GNOME thing
<darkxst> (unless you are using it for remote access)
<darkxst> ^to VM's
<darkxst> I tend to use vmware for all my VM's, maybe propriety but damn it kills the FOSS competitors!
<mgedmin> at one point the best web browser on Linux (in my then-opinion) was Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.5 running in a full-screen'ed VMWare VM
<mgedmin> (that was before firefox even existed)
<darkxst> mgedmin, or that was before you knew firefox existed?
<darkxst> but vmware has come a long way since then
<mgedmin> ancient times
<mgedmin> I remember trying konqueror as a web browser
<darkxst> most of their drivers are now open source and mainlined in the kernel
<mgedmin> I had no complains for vmware back then (other than "not open source")
<darkxst> its just the virtual hardware platform that is closed up
<darkxst> vs virtualbox which is open source, but will never get their rubbish into the kernel
<mgedmin> and kvm has the "nice" text effects, *sigh*
<darkxst> mgedmin, I can boot any ISO in VMware and it will be fully functional apart from the fancy guest features
<darkxst> like autoresize, drag and drop etc
<needhelp> Hi everybody, after an update yesterday I can't get my ubuntu to work anymore. It keeps putting me in "low-graphics mode". I have tried a bunch of things to fix it but nothing is working. I reinstalled fglrx from repo and amd website, reinstalled gdm removed fglrx for xorg driver updated to 3.16.0-29 but nothing is working. I really need some help so I can get to work!
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-29
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Out internet got fixed early, so i'm back now. lp:~noskcaj/gnome-settings-daemon/nm-0.9.10 has been made, and i've packaged gnome-battery-bench in my staging ppa
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok thanks, g-s-d looks correct
<darkxst> I don't have time to look at gnome-battery-bench, maybe see if ricotz can
<Noskcaj> ricotz, I've packaged gnome-battery-bench in ppa:noskcaj/gnome3-staging, could you please look over it?
<ricotz> Noskcaj, use the corresponding -dev packages instead of build-dep on gir1.2-* packages, run wrap-and-sort, looks into "AM_CONDITIONAL(BUILD_DOCS, [ test $ASCIIDOC != x  -a $XMLTO != x ])"
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> ricotz, should be fixed now
<JDAIII> yay! finally upgraded to gnome 3.14. still can't scale my second monitor without issues of mouse contention but my machine didn't blow up
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-30
<Kuki> can i get help with ubuntu mate 14.04 here?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you clean up and submit libinput transition, required patches all cherry-picked from upstream are in my libinput ppa
<darkxst> though maybe weston could just be bumped to 1.6.1 (along with wayland of course)
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> thanks
<Noskcaj> darkxst, 0.8.0 or 0.9.0?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, 0.8.0 is enough for 3.16 (I think)
<darkxst> but if there are no further api changes 0.9 would be fine also (or may require extra patches)
<Noskcaj> "This release is ABI-compatible with libinput 0.8, but a set of new functions
<Noskcaj> has been added."
<Noskcaj> most finger hover support and a new lenovo thing
<darkxst> yeh that should be fine then, just test build ;)
<Noskcaj> ;)
<Noskcaj> Is there a way to get files of debian NEW? I'd prefer to take debian 0.8.0 package
<darkxst> dget .dsc link?
<Noskcaj> I'm too stupid to find the .dsc link
<darkxst> not sure, but have managed to do it in the past
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Would it be better to add the earlier patch at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342893 for kwin
<ubot5> KDE bug 342893 in core "Build fails with libinput-0.8.0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Noskcaj> Or should i be asking the kubuntu guys about that?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I took the later patch since that was from the maintainer, however I don't think it really matters much
<darkxst> support in kwin is still very much experimental
<darkxst> but go ahead and ask them
<darkxst> gtg noe
<jhenke> hi folks!
<darkxst> hi jhenke
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jhenke> darkxst thanks for the hint, just ideling here since I consider migrating to ubuntu gnome (from xubuntu) due the better hidpi support in gnome3 compared to xfce
<jhenke> but a question, in the test vm right now I had the stange behaviour that it was impossible to enter the password on the unlock screen, no matter which key you typed the chracter was removed again from the input box before you could type the complete password, though I am not sure wehter that is a vnc or gnome bug
<lindol> good evening
<lindol> : )
<lindol> good night i am going to the bed. :)
<lindol> see again
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Are we planning to have clutter-gst 3.0.4 in vivid?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, are all rdepends ported?
<Noskcaj> I think it needs a new source package like 1.0 to 2.0 did
<darkxst> yes it will, however its unlikely they will allow 3.0 and 2.0 to live in main
<darkxst> so its all or nothing for rdeps in main
<darkxst> though they are mostly all gnome things, so hopefully have been ported already
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What should i rename the gstreamer1.0-clutter binary package to? gstreamer1.0-clutter-3.0?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes that seems reasonable
<darkxst> btw is the libgstreamer plugin versioned?
<Noskcaj> yes
<Noskcaj> libgstclutter-3.0.so
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> I'll push it to my ppa to test build, then gnome3-staging. Hopefully everything in main is already done
<darkxst> Noskcaj, only totem is building against 3 upstream
<Noskcaj> ok, this might take some time then
<darkxst> yeh, so probably just -staging for the time being, it will be needed there for totem anyway
<Noskcaj> turns out both clutter-gst-1.0 packages can be updated to clutter-gst-2.0, so we can drop that
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-31
<Noskcaj> currently totem, pinpoint, and cheese have patches
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I've rebased your totem work on debian and upstream stable (ppa:noskcaj/gnome3-staging), i'll hopefully be able to get the unstable version done and in ppa:noskcaj/clutter soon
<Noskcaj> I'm getting the same ftbfs on both 3.14.2 and 3.15.4. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196218619/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.totem_3.15.4-0ubuntu1~vivid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you paste your rules
<darkxst> I might try get the totem menu patch sorted this weekend, then we can get it into vivid
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh, there seems to be a broken Makefile
<darkxst> Makefile:559: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<darkxst> do any of the debian patches touch debian/appdata?
<darkxst> data/appdata
<Noskcaj> not data/appdata, but a few of them affect data/*
<Noskcaj> data/?
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9966996/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably a bad rebase on a  Makefile.am somewhere ?
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9967118/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, use debian paste or something!
<Noskcaj> Is it really that bad?
<darkxst> its annoying to have to login to get raw text
<darkxst> ubuntu is that only paste service that does that!
<darkxst> though that patch seems ok
<darkxst> I probably should change the topic for that!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, this looks suspect, http://pastebin.com/bDw23iEB
<darkxst> though don't know if that is causing build failure
<darkxst> quilt refresh is sometimes dodgy with xml files
<darkxst> Noskcaj, maybe try http://pastebin.com/fqKx1ZEf
<Noskcaj> darkxst, libinput is done in PPA, just waiting for kubuntu's approval for the kwin change
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok thanks
<Noskcaj> totem is still ftbfs with your new patch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure then, but doesnt seem to be upstream issue though gstreamer seems broken in my jhbuild ;(
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I'll take a look
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://git.gnome.org/browse/totem/commit/?id=cfd1b748e47cf66b7d7921fe9eeae743b9ab8f84
<darkxst> you probably need s/appdata-tools/appstream-glib/ in control.in
<darkxst> that should fix it
<darkxst> -dev also
<darkxst> Noskcaj, may also need a newer appstream-glib though, 0.3.2 looks to old
<darkxst> and that is going to a MIR
<darkxst> ^need
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i'll ask the debian maintainer for it to release a version that we can actually MIR
<darkxst> Noskcaj, check first, that is required, I was only guessing based on commit logs
<Noskcaj> yeah, 3.14.1 changelog says it switched
<darkxst> I'm mean appstream-glib
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and actually I don't imagine a "Maintained by debian but with a small upstream bump for totem 3.14.2" would really block an MIR
<Noskcaj> darkxst, The fact it can't co-install with appdata-tools will
<darkxst> Noskcaj, no, it will replace appdata-tools, that is deprecated
<darkxst> so that not a blocker either, just might mean a mini transition to backport a few patches
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Noskcaj, pretty sure hughsie has a pretty hold on things upstream, that would be much more preferred in main, than some deprecated package...
<darkxst> ^good hold
 * darkxst is trying to do too many things at once!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Will ubuntu-gnome maintain appstream-glib in ubuntu or should that be pointed to the desktop team>
<darkxst> who maintains appdata-tools? perhaps it could be co-maintained, its used by a bunch of their core packages
<Noskcaj> desktop team
<darkxst> so I think they would be happy to take it
<darkxst> just check
<darkxst> I'll probably end up in the -desktop team soonish, but not to take the burden of these things
<darkxst> in fact I wonder why we even have to maintain packages that are not in our packageset, something is broken there ;)
<darkxst> although with me -desktop and you at some point motu, should cover everything except core
<Noskcaj> darkxst, bug +Z on Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> bug 1416617
<ubot5> bug 1416617 in appstream-glib (Ubuntu) "[MIR] appstream-glib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416617
<darkxst> Noskcaj, lgtm, I am happy for us to co-maintain it necessary also
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> appstream did fix the totem ftbfs, i've now copied totem 3.14.2 to gnome3-staging
<Noskcaj> never mind, still ftbfs
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that is a different failure though
<darkxst> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/encoding.h:31:26: fatal error: unicode/ucnv.h: No such file or directory
<darkxst>  #include <unicode/ucnv.h>
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Fixed that with a build-dep on libicu-dev
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just guessing again, but shouldn't the build-dep come from libxml2?
<Noskcaj> probably
<Noskcaj> stuck in -proposed IIRC
<darkxst> Noskcaj, -staging builds against proposed
<Noskcaj> huh
<Noskcaj> I think the dep is still missing for some reason
<Noskcaj> doesn't dep on the -dev version, only icu52
<darkxst> Noskcaj, + zlib1g-dev | libz-dev, liblzma-dev, libicu-dev
<darkxst> that probably needs a hard-dep on libicu I suspect
<darkxst> although I don't know what zlib1g-dev actually is
<Noskcaj> i mean no icu-dev dep for libxml2-dev
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that was from libxml2 debdiff in proposed
<Noskcaj> yes
<darkxst> and that is a build-dep
<darkxst> one, that is formatted silly
<darkxst> Noskcaj, btw you really should mention these things in the changelog something like " Add build-dep on libicu-dev because libxml2 deps are broken currently" would be much better ;)
<darkxst> and file a bug and link it for bonus points ;)
<darkxst> until we get git branches setup, the changelog is the only documentation trail we have, so if something is intended as temporary, it needs to be noted
<Noskcaj> I'm meant to be off the computer at 8, so i'll get to that tomorrow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thats fine, and upload 3.15 if its working
<darkxst> 3.14 should really go into gnome3
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll upload them both with fixed changelogs
<darkxst> anyway just keep that in mind and feel to add TODO/FIXME or whatever for temporary things
<Noskcaj> will do
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, and learn git ;) will start pushing branches there pretty soon
<darkxst> (will be hosted on alioth)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> although i have stuff like homework now i've started year 11
<darkxst> they used to start homework *much* earlier than year 11 ;)
<Noskcaj> :)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I'll run you through git-buildpackage sometime when your free
<l3on> gnome3-staging/vivid  --> are you able to do a "suspend" ?.. here does not work via gnome-shell, neither via keyboard .... I'm forced to use "sudo pm-suspend"
<abaddon_> anyone able to help me to share a wifi connection through ethernet?  I am losing my mind here
<Noskcaj> darkxst, appstream-glib maintainer says he should have a main-worthy upload tomorrow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, great
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-02-01
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all :)
<lindol> i have a question for translation
<lindol> how do we check to find different point between Original(English page) and Translation page(Other country)?
<lindol> ah. it is small problem. :) that is ok. I can check it for a day or month.
<ahoneybun> hello all
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hi
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://http.debian.net/debian/pool/main/libi/libinput/libinput_0.9.0+dfsg-1.dsc
<darkxst> better use that instead
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> How do i copy from debian to ppa with no changes? I'm sure there was a way
<darkxst> syncpackage can do it I think, but then it will get the exact same version and better to have ~vivid tag
<darkxst> and not sure that syncpackage can do that?'
<lindol> um... How can i attach image from other Page in wiki
<lindol> ?
<lindol> for example, I want to attachment image from UbuntuGNOME/Testing page to UbuntuGNOME/Testing/Korean
<lindol> ah....
<lindol> I saw it is how to using :) in other language in wiki page
<lindol> thanks :)
<lindol> have a good night
<lindol> see again :)
<user_> Hi all
<user_> I have just installed ubuntu gnome 14.10, it seems to work great and I like the new improvements
<user_> but when I went to copy my files over using an external USB 3 drive it wasn't recognised...
<user_> And after about 15 seconds the screen went black and I couldn't do anything
<user_> All I could do was a hard reset
<user_> I've tried a few times and the same thing always happens.
<attelaut> user_: do you use a laptop and does this external hard drive have a power supply?
<user_> The same drive works fine on my other computer and also on this one with ubuntu gnome 14.04 installed, so it must be a problem with the 14.10
<user_> Yes, a laptop
<user_> the drive doesn't have it's own supply.
<user_> it's a samsung SSD
<attelaut> Then it shouldn't use too much power. Sometimes external hard drives need more current that some computers can supply through USB port.
<user_> Yes, it's not that, like I say it used to work fine on this computer when ubuntu gnome 14.04 was installed...
<user_> So could anyone help with this?
<user_> how do I report a bug?
<attelaut> Does this happen if you boot Ubuntu from live cd/usb and plug in that hard drive?
<user_> I can't test that because my laptop has no CD driev and only one USB port...
<ricotz> Noskcaj, hi, please *testbuild* your uploads and don't leave them failed in the ppa :\
<ahoneybun> user_: still on?
<ricotz> Noskcaj, in case of gtksourceview3 it is a libxml2 packaging bug
<user_> yes i am here!
<user_> Could anyone give me some advice on how to resolve this problem or report the bug?
<user_> It's a bit worrying that it worked on an older version of the OS
<ahoneybun__> user_: I'm running 14.10, was that a problem with a 3.0 usb drive?
<user_> yes, it's a Samsung 840 mini SSD in a USB 3 case I bought on amazon. Like I say it works with 14.04 and on my other laptop that runs windows 7
<user_> I have to go out now but if you have any suggestions please do write them here and I'll check later. Thanks!
<Noskcaj> ricotz, I did, I hadn't learned that gnome3-team build against -proposed till after the copies
<Noskcaj> They should all work with a retry
<ricotz> Noskcaj, yeah, i see, sorry
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-01
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
 * darkxst needs to sleep so bye also!
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> darkxst, have a great night Tim :)
<mhall119> hi all, does anybody have a link to an SVG of the Ubuntu Gnome logo?
<mhall119> popey: ^^ ?
<popey> pass
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Artwork ?
<popey> (if the wiki worked)
<mhall119> did you break the wiki popey ?
<popey> Not guilty
 * popey pokes webops
<mhall119> popey: it doesn't appear to have the no logo, just the older foot one
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-02
<headpool182> looking for some help adding CONFIG_DRM_AMD_POWERPLAY to my kernel config
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-04
<unrevoked> Hey guys. Anyone know if there are any bugs with bluetooth in 15.10? When I open the bluetooth settings it just says "Devices" and "Visible as Foobar" with no actual listing of found devices or anything.
<darkxst_> unrevoked, no know issues, was working fine here, though now on 16.04
<lindol> hi all
<craysiii> is there a channel for pulseaudio
<JockeTF1> craysiii: #pulseaudio
<craysiii> ty
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-05
<kais3n> One question. I testing currenlty 16.04. Currently there is a problem with encypted disk on the boot. The function itself works but you don't see the prompt. Where should I report that?
<lindol> hi all
<guruprasad> Though Alpha 2 is out for a lot of Ubuntu flavours, I see that Ubuntu GNOME hasn't been a part of either Alpha 1 or 2. I am looking to installing the in-development version of Ubuntu GNOME to test it and report bugs
<guruprasad> I am running an up-to-date Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 on my desktop. Is it a good time to bite the bullet and change wily to xenial and dist-upgrade?
<guruprasad> I can handle a lot of bugs and breakages as long as the system isn't totally unusable.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-06
<Noskcaj_> darkxst__, Do you have upload rights for gitg?
<darkxst__> Noskcaj_, no
<Noskcaj_> ok, i'll make a bug for the new upstream release
<Noskcaj_> also, do we want 3.18 or 3.19.6? I feel like releasing with 3.17 isn't ideal
<darkxst__> take the debian package?
<Noskcaj_> that's 3.19.4
<Noskcaj_> in exp
<Noskcaj_> unstable is still an ancient version
<darkxst__> does it require a libgit-glib transition?
<Noskcaj_> no, we sync libgit-glib currently
<darkxst__> probably go with 3.19 then, but test it first!
<Noskcaj_> darkxst__, Is there anything stopping gnome-shell from being merged?
<darkxst__> Noskcaj_, no, just doesnt add anything, i.e we already had the one patch that 3.18.3 added
<Noskcaj_> Fix double-unref in get_secrets_keyring_cb(). This fixes a crash in NetworkAgent when trying to acquire secrets from gnome-keyring, like VPN passwords. Patch cherry-picked from upstream Git.
<Noskcaj_> 3.18.3-3
<Noskcaj_> Doesn't look like we have that one
<darkxst__> oh maybe not, feel free to merge
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-02-07
<sandy_locke> Hi peops, just looking to control the fans of my macbook pro running Ubuntu Gnome
<sandy_locke> worked directly after installing macfantld when I used ubuntu unity
<sandy_locke> but then I switched to the gnome flavor (complete reinstall) and fan control won't activate no matter what I do
<sandy_locke> Am stuck at 2000 rmp
<sandy_locke> if someone has an idea on how to make it work ... ?
<sandy_locke> *rpm
<craysiii> has anyone ever mentioned that the "back" button in file manager is completely dysfunctional ?
<craysiii> it doesn't go back to the previous folder, it just climbs up the tree.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-30
<mgedmin> getting tired of gnome-shell crashes that leave my session unlocked
<jbicha> mgedmin: you don't have autologin enabled, right?
<mgedmin> no autologin
<mgedmin> hm, could be that the events go (1) I unplug displayport, causing gnome-shell crash, (2) I close laptop lid, triggering suspend, (3) when I open laptop lid, resume happens, gnome-shell finishes crashing and restarts, but nothing ever actually locked the session
<mgedmin> still, I haven't seen these problems in 16.04 (crashes yes, but after a shell restart the session would be locked)
<jbicha> mgedmin: are you using Wayland or X?
<mgedmin> X
<jbicha> ok, I don't know then
<mgedmin> I imagine if I used wayland, I'd enjoy a full session death instead of just gnome-shell restarting
<mgedmin> (but it'd be more secure)
<mgedmin> or maybe I'd be lucky and display hotplugging wouldn't cause crashes
<jbicha> ok, you could try that but save your work frequently! :)
<mgedmin> I'd like to at least get a valid core file
<mgedmin> "UnreportableReason: Invalid core dump: BFD: Warning: /tmp/apport_core_xsiua6n4 is truncated: expected core file size >= 368381952, found: 18939904."
<jbicha> I'm not very good with coredumps
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-31
<Fabiano> Good afeternoon
<Fabiano> I need help with my Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<Fabiano> I would like to disable the lower system bar
<Fabiano> How can I do this?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-03
<Jordan_U> Logging in takes about a minute on my system, which is longer than it takes to get from boot to GDM. How can I debug / solve this problem. Recently upgraded to Ubuntu Gnome 16.10, but I had the same problem with U-G 16.04.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-02-04
<jbicha> Jordan_U: I recommend you try https://askubuntu.com
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-30
<Guest65> Hi there!
<Guest65> Im in need of some help
<Guest65> I want to get Ubuntu running on my MacBook Pro mid-2015
<Guest65> and was wondering if anyone else has done the same, and seen any dramatic performance degradations because of it
<Guest65> oh sorry, I realized this is the wrong channel
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-31
<muskan> hello
<muskan> I'm having trouble installing virtualbox
<muskan> I'm using ubuntu-gnome 16.10
<muskan> and i'm getting dpkg error of "package libqt5opengl5 and libqt5opengl5-gles not installed"
<muskan> i tried to install libqt5opengl5 using "apt-get insall" but getting error of "package has no installation candidate"
<muskan> I'm a newbie to ubuntu and don't know how to fix the installtion
<muskan> can anyone help ?
<jbicha> muskan: Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 has reached end of life. You need to upgrade to 17.04 or reinstall 16.04
<muskan> oh !
<muskan> isn't there any way to fix the installtion without upgrading the os ?
<jbicha> oops, I mean you need to upgrade to 17.10 (or reinstall 16.04)
<muskan> i got it
<jbicha> there is a workaround, but 16.10 has been unsupported for a year so it suffers from known security vulnerabilities
<jbicha> unsupported for 6 months actually
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<muskan> okay
<muskan> so i better upgrade the os right ?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> basically if you don't want to upgrade about twice per year, you should stick to the LTS releases
<muskan> okay
<jbicha> each non-LTS release is only supported for about 8-9 months
<muskan> okay
<muskan> I'm upgrading to 17.10
<muskan> thank you jibicha
<tabbed> hi! can anyone tell me why the download for ubuntu-gnome release 17.04 is not accessible anymore?
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 is End of Life https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases you should upgrade to 17.10
<tabbed> i know that - i have 2 systems, system A failed to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 a few weeks ago. system B is still running 17.04. now i wanted to install 17.04 on system A again and wait for ubuntu 18 to try the upgrade there again...
<tabbed> dont wanna touch system B before everything went fine on system A - unfortunately i don't have the iso of 17.04 anymore
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-01
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  iwzfeakacy: trevor_s Noskcaj S007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qpuhkjckx: CrystalMare Laserallan_ ununoctium-294 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xzgrl: berglh cjohnston Laserallan_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ucsrc: Anarchic pchoo mgedmin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rbppui: drkokandy darkxst ph8 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  quxlu: m freakyy flexiondotorg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pucgrbyo: Anarchic Fenhl ThorHop[m] â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jivbsk: freakyy gonyere Netmage ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gudmrbbun: Chrisfu wyre puxavida ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pixhapej: freyes freakyy micahg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  lzjbmvfisz: CrystalMare charles S007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  eftgqn: charles njalk freyes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  apuach: trevor_s Netmage pchoo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  iujtgunzj: yofel njalk charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tmdmvrtjwn: georgeowell Chrisfu- teward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ciwdcp: mgedmin njalk muktupavels ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vcxnb: S007 Qasker ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jsqscokv: freakyy m TuxShells ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ssrxc: Netmage aisrael msev- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tpuvlomrrs: Spydar007 ubuntulog2 cjohnston ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qeortr: berglh Elimin8er el ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  whsvpiegm: Stinky-Feet ununoctium-294 freyes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ybsiywispf: jeppech darkxst jback ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ulmvbhzon: ernstp S007 dgtlchlk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ezojfja: Stinky-Feet ubot5 teward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  clknpow: craysiii ubuntulog2 lathiat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ewkilkjrpp: aisrael trevor_s Chrisfu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qewpvd: ThorHop[m] S007 charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  votbwpma: georgeowell freakyy charles ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ehvkmarj: wyre el ricotz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  aatqfuxtg: trevor_s cjohnston puxavida ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xqpdgxrmjo: darkxst ricotz msev- ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qyzbniewp: el ThorHop[m] ununoctium-294 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gxriyizsuu: Stinky-Feet njalk jeppech ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ftwqntv: trevor_s Laserallan_ TuxShells ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dzndtdaam: TuxShells el freyes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  aifiqlnl: Elimin8er hggdh MrFixIt ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  svsch: jback msev- jeppech ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  nkeym: Qasker trevor_s jbicha ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sqqilh: dgtlchlk muktupavels ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jwueb: Netmage Noskcaj muktupavels â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jbeuen: yofel ernstp Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  wooyyuab: Elimin8er teward mgedmin â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<isphony> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bcxaxpabzs: book` Qasker drkokandy â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bafpazkyfq: ThorHop[m] fleetfox ununoctium-294 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vcrmwky: Metacity ernstp ununoctium-294 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  itykxcydf: ubuntulog2 pchoo fleetfox ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gftcs: yofel MrFixIt Anarchic ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  myritkkuaw: TuxShells charles cjohnston ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  sxwkj: gonyere muktupavels lathiat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pqujfa: cjohnston lathiat jeppech ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  eqvzrn: jbicha Noskcaj Metacity ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gjjaoafdb: MrFixIt flexiondotorg teward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  udjqljg: ununoctium-294 Stinky-Feet aisrael ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  oxmyfbtt: msev- charles Stinky-Feet â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ywfqjtx: ununoctium-294 njalk Metacity ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ugwgrg: lathiat Elimin8er TuxShells ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  slctbbfllw: meetingology GregKNicholson[m freakyy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uplucl: craysiii gonyere lathiat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hrfcbzi: Anarchic ununoctium-294 Elimin8er ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  afdilnhdi: jbicha micahg ununoctium-294 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mczck: CrystalMare fleetfox Laserallan_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fmnidl: GregKNicholson[m njalk Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  hptivln: yofel puxavida ricotz ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  euztstxin: Spydar007 ubuntulog2 ununoctium-294 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xzsaukjat: lathiat drkokandy Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<isphony> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bbxrum: gonyere berglh el â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<isphony> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bwmosxbyk: yofel pchoo book` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-03
<ducking> Howdy gnome-heads, anyone wakey?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-02-04
<Newubuntu1990> Hii
<Newubuntu1990> Ubuntu is very slow
<Newubuntu1990> Slower than windows
<Newubuntu1990> Anu one there?
<Newubuntu1990> Fuck
<Newubuntu1990> What is this place
